# Pulseaudio ist die Pest

## Erdie

Neulich habe ich eine Update von DM-Fotobuch gemacht. Eine Software für die Bestellung von Fotoproduckten wie z. B. Fotobüchern etc. die ich gerne benutze habe. Nach dem Update startet nix mehr. Analyse ergibt: Es wird versucht auf libpulse.so.0 zu linken. Geht leider nicht weil nicht vorhanden. 

Was zur Hölle braucht eine Software zur Bestellung von Fotoprodukten eine Anhängigkeit auf einen Soundserver?   :Evil or Very Mad:   Noch dazu einen, den man nicht selbstverständlich voraussetzen kann? So wie es aussieht, ist dieses die 2. Software neben Skype, die ich zwangsweise von meinem Rechner verbannen muß. So langsam beginne ich auch diesen Poettering zu hassen.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es wird versucht auf libpulse.so.0 zu linken.

 

In dem Fall ist ganz klar der Verantwortliche diese Software selbst: Es ist ihre Aufgabe, optionale Pakete entweder per ./configure ausschließen zu können oder (im Falle eines Binär-Blobs) zur Laufzeit nur optional zu linken oder (im schlechteren Fall) die benötigten Bibliotheken mitzuliefern. Also ist entweder der Programmierer der Software eine Niete, oder die Software wurde unter unangemessenem Zeit- und Kostendruck nur zusammengestümpert, oder die Firma hält ein Sound-Erkennungszeichen für ihre Marke für unerlässlich. In jedem dieser Fälle ist die Schuld hier beim Hersteller der Software bzw. deren Auftraggebern zu suchen...

----------

## Erdie

Ist mir schon klar, aber wie sagt man so schön: "Mit alsa wäre das nicht passiert". Natürlich ist es vermeidbar seitens des Softwareentwicklers und es ist in meinen Augen soweiso saudämlich da mit Sound rumzumachen. ich war mit den Vorgängerversionen sehr zufrieden. Die bekomme ich leider nicht mehr zurück.

----------

## mv

Das Problem ist eher die Windows-Mentalität, die eben mit dem ganzen Poettering-Gelump Einzug gehalten hat: Da das offensichtliche Ziel die Einheitsdistribution ist, werden kommerzielle Firmen einfach Software nicht mehr sauber programmieren oder gar den Source-Code herausigeben, sondern nur noch zusammengemurkste Binary-Blobs für die Einheitsdistribution herausschmeißen: Die Zielgruppe, die diese EInheitsdistribution nicht benutzt, ist für sie zu klein, als dass dies der Mühe wert wäre.

----------

## Erdie

Du bringst es auf dem Punkt. Mich ärgert das ungemein, denn die Software war ansonsten gar nicht schlecht und durchaus brauchbar. Ich muß jetzt schauen ob das irgendwie mit einer virtuelen Maschine hingekommen - wie dämlich  :Sad: 

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry aber das sowas wie Pulseaudio überhaupt bei einigen Programmierern anklang findet liegt wohl kaum an irgendwelchen Einheitsbreiforderungen, sondern sicher einfach nur daran das diese Programmierer (aus ziemlich verständlichen Gründen) keinen Bock haben sich auch noch um die Soundkonfiguration der einzelnen User kümmern zu müssen. Dank Pulseaudio können sie ihren Stream einfach da reinjagen und damit hat sich die Sache dann für sie erledigt.

Also ich hätte als Programmierer auch keinen Bock mir unerwünschte Problemberichte einzuhandeln nur weil die User ihr ALSA/OSS/SDL nicht im Griff haben.

Wie ich bereits an anderer Stelle gesagt habe: Pulseaudio würde es nicht geben wenn die Devs von ALSA nicht geschlafen hätten!

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> liegt wohl kaum an irgendwelchen Einheitsbreiforderungen

 

Doch. Dein Posting bestätigt das ja geradezu:

 *Quote:*   

> keinen Bock haben sich auch noch um die Soundkonfiguration der einzelnen User kümmern zu müssen

 

sondern sich eben lieber darauf verlassen wollen, dass die Einheitsdistributionj den Benutzern die Einheitskonfiguration aufzwingt.

 *Quote:*   

> mir unerwünschte Problemberichte einzuhandeln nur weil die User ihr ALSA/OSS/SDL nicht im Griff haben

 

sondern Dir statt dessen die Problemberichte durch die Dutzenden pulseaudio-Bugs antun.

Davon ab: Es geht um eine Software zur Bestellung von Fotoprodukten! Wenn die schon nur-binär vertrieben wird (schon das erste Unding!): Warum kann die nicht optional einfach keinen Sound produzieren sondern besteht auf die Einheitsdistribution als Laufzeitumgebung?

----------

## Erdie

Ich kenne schon einige für die Linux = Distribution = Ubuntu ist.  So ist das im Jahre 2016+ Wir werden alt.

----------

## misterjack

Schau dir mal https://github.com/waterlaz/skype_oss_wrapper an  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Schau dir mal https://github.com/waterlaz/skype_oss_wrapper an :)

 

Stimmt, Erdie hat ja noch gar nicht geschrieben, ob er es mit Emulation versucht hat (ich hatte das nur stillschweigend angenommen): Im Gentoo Repository ist ein ebuild für apulse. Man braucht dann natürlich zum Aufruf ein entsprechendes Script mit

```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib64/apulse
```

(bzw. je nach System und binary /usr/lib32/apulse oder /usr/lib/apulse).

Richtig eklig kann das Ganze aber bei den neuen Firefox-Versionen werden, die alsa-Support bewusst entfernen. Ob die Header zum Kompilieren von firefox "kompatibel" genug sein werden...!?

----------

## Erdie

Apulse habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal mit Skype versucht und bin daran gescheitert. Vielleicht ist es Zeit es nochmal zu versuchen.

Ergebnis: Jupp, mit apulse funzt es, zwar ohne Ton, aber der ist ohnehin überflüssig. Auf die Idee, apulse zu versuchen, bin ich gar nicht gekommen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mein Fresse, peinlicher geht es echt nicht mehr. Eine Library passt nicht zum Programm. Jeder geistig normale Mensch hätte jetzt geschrieben, Closed Source ist die Pest. Ja, also ich denke mal, jeder der Gentoo nutzt, dem sollte klar sein, wo das Problem liegt und wie er es löst. So etwas löse ich mich einem Rebuild. Geht nicht? Ach, das liegt jetzt aber am Poettering, dem Teufel in Person. Es wird gehetzt gegen Poettering, Pulseaudio und sonst noch was. Von irgendwas müssen die Nazis ja leben.

Alles was ich hier lese ist geisteskrankes Bashing. Nichts, was auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit Pulseaudio zu tun hat. Es ist einfach nur geisteskrank.

Ich will nicht sagen, das systemd und pulseaudio perfekt sind. Aber ich habe noch nie eine objektive Diskussion in diesem Forum darüber gesehen. Jeder, der sich hier eingebracht hat, disqualifiziert sich für alles in dieser Hinsicht.

Wenn jemand das Problem hat, das seine Closed Source Software nicht läuft, der soll bitte nicht gegen Pulseaudio hetzen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ... Closed Source ist die Pest ... 

 

Genau darum giong es doch in meinen Postings. Um es nochmals deutlicher zu schreiben:

Die Schaffung einer einheitlichen Infrastruktur ist genau die Voraussetzung, dass closed source so gedeihen kann. Je einheitlicher die Distrbutionen werden, desto mehr closed source wirst Du finden. Du kannst dann zwar weiter mit dem Fuß aufstampfen und auf closed source schimpfen, aber es wird stets wirkungslos bleiben. Wenn sich etwas dagegen tun lässt, dann jetzt, bevor es die Einheitsdistribution mit vollem Support für closed source gibt, was das mehr oder weniger explizit erklärte Ziel der ganzen ungesunden Software-Tendenzen der letzten Zeit ist:

Poettering hat schon vor Jahren erklärt, dass die Distribution so aussehen solle, dass jedes Programm alle Libraries mitbringt und in einem Container o.ä. läuft, mit Benutzung des Filesystems zum Deduplizieren der Redundanz bei den Libraries - wofür als für closed source wäre das Mitbringen der Libraries denn sonst zweckmäßig?

Und nicht zu vergessen: Die nicht ganz einheitliche Infrasstruktur ist einer der wesentlichen Hauptunterschiede zwischen freien Systemen und UNIXen einerseits und Windows, Apple & Co. andererseits. Wenn diese Unterschiede wegfallen und es nur noch ein Einheits-Linux gibt, fällt auch das Hauptargument für quelloffene Software weg, das Du hier im konkreten Fall sogar selbst zelebrierst: Benutzer von Ubuntu/Redhat/... haben in unserem Beispiel ja schon gar keinen Grund mehr, sich über closed source aufzuregen...

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mein Fresse, peinlicher geht es echt nicht mehr. 

 

Damit du dich beruhigen kannst. Dann sage ich eben: Pulsaudio ist die Pest, weil es geschaffen wurde um die Einheitsdistribution zu schaffen. Auch wenn es nicht die Kernursache für diese Problem ist, hat Pulsaudio bei mir nur Stress und Ärger gemacht, wenn ich z. B. bei meinen Laptops mit Ubuntustudio gestoßen bin. Daher mag ich Pulsaudio nicht und das werde ich zum Ausdruck bringen - ob es dir paßt oder nicht! Letztendlich hat Pulsaudio sogar das Gegenteil von dem geschafft, was es wollte, es hat die Gemeinde gespalten. Solange closed source nur alsa zur Verfügung hatte, funktionierte es mehr oder weinger, jetzt funktioniert ein großer Teil nicht mehr, nämlich der, der auf pulse setzt.

Übrigens, hier mit der Nazikeule zu kommen, ist eine ungeheure Frechheit und du kann dir sicher sicher sein, dass ich das nicht vergessen werde. Ich habe Dich bisher ganz anders eingeschätzt, wir hatten ja sogar schon mal telefoniert. Dass das jetzt so was asoziales durchkommt, ist schon eine Weihnachtsüberaschung.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau so sieht es aus. Wir leben im postfaktischen Zeitalter, es zählen nicht mehr Fakten, sondern die Gefühle. Du sagst, du magst Pulseaudo nicht. Kein Problem, musst du ja auch nicht. Aber das von dir beschriebene Problem hat NULL mit pulseaudio zu tun. Aber du magst es nicht und deshalb ist es an allem Schuld. Kann es eventuell sein, dass du es nicht magst, weil du alles, was nicht funktioniert, automatisch auf pulseaudio/Poettering schiebst?

Weil es hier (und nicht nur hier) so eine unglaubliche Hetze gegen pulseaudio/Poettering gibt, habe ich es bei mir mal rausgeschmissen und das Ergebnis war niederschmetternd. Wie gesagt, ich habe in diesem Forum noch nicht ein Argument gelesen, welches belegt, was an pulseaudio technisch schlecht ist. Nur Gefühle und Hetze.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass du ein Nazi bist, aber genau so läuft doch die Masche der AfD. Fakten zählen nicht mehr. In Mecklenburg Vorpommern hat noch nie jemand einen Flüchtling gesehen. Deshalb hat man ja so eine Angst vor ihnen. Gefühlt ist jeder dritte auf der Straße ein Muselmane, der sich gleich mit einem Einkaufszentrum in die Luft sprengen will. Die Tatsache ist dann aber, dass es unter einem Prozent sind und die Straftaten mehrheitlich von den Nazis begangen werden. Mehrheitlich. Aber wenn es mal einen Einzelfall gibt, dann wird der gleich zum bevorstehenden Weltuntergang hochgeschrieben.  Es ist nicht der Terror, der uns umbringt, es ist der Kampf gegen den Terror. Wenn man sieht, wie Trump, die AfD und die CSU lügen. Wenn man ihnen aus dem Grundgesetz vorliest, dann bekommt man zur Antwort: Das ist ihre Meinung. Und deswegen werden sie gewählt. Weil sie lügen, lügen, lügen.

Sorry, und genau auf diesem Niveau war deine Argumentation. Was der AfD die Flüchtlinge sind dir das pulseaudio.

@mv: Das was du geschrieben hast ist sachlich fundiert und nachvollziehbar. Und für die von dir beschriebene Situation ist Gentoo die einzige mir bekannte Lösung. Die Frage ist nur, ob das massentauglich ist. Es setzt sich überall das durch, was das genaue Gegenteil von dem ist, was du als Idealfall hingestellt hast. Egal wie man es sieht, man muss es akzeptieren. Wenn ich ein Produkt anbiete, kann ich nicht 95% des Marktes ignorieren.

----------

## Erdie

Achso, ist klar, und alle Parteien != AfD argumentieren sachlich und faktenorientiert, geführt von ihren immer sachlich objektiven öffentlich - rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten. Ich denke, du solltest bei dir mal einen Fakten-check machen. 

Und der Herr Poettering wettert auch nur sachlich und objektiv gegenüber Gentoo, die Distribution, welche die Unverschämtheit besitzt, auch ohne systemd zu funktionieren ohne Erlaubnis des Herrn und Meisters. Wohin die diese Diskussion versuchst hinzuziehen, ist einfach nur armselig.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kann es eventuell sein, dass du es nicht magst, weil du alles, was nicht funktioniert, automatisch auf pulseaudio/Poettering schiebst?
> 
> 

  Willst du mich für total blöd verkaufen oder bist du es selbst? Kann es sein, dass bei dir alle Sicherungen durchgehen wenn jemand etwas gegen Poettering/systemd/pulsaudio schreibt. Ja du hast Recht, du lebst im postfaktischen Zeitalter. Wer hat hier Emotionen reingebracht? Bevor du kamst, haben alle ganz normal diskutiert.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> [Gentoo] Die Frage ist nur, ob das massentauglich ist.

 

Ja, hier wären tatsächlich nicht die Gentoo-Foren sondern die Debian-Foren geeignetere Platformen:

 *Quote:*   

> Es setzt sich überall das durch, was das genaue Gegenteil von dem ist, was du als Idealfall hingestellt hast.

 

Das wirklich Erschreckende ist ja, dass Debian als Hauptvertreter der freien Distributionen umgefallen ist und damit seine Existenzberechtigung verspielt hat, auch wenn das (gerade bei Debian) viele noch nicht wirklich begriffen haben, weil der Torso noch eine ganze Weile weiter zucken wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich ein Produkt anbiete, kann ich nicht 95% des Marktes ignorieren.

 

Gegen ein Produkt, das ggf. auch pulseaudio ansprechen kann, hat ja niemand etwas. Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass das Weglassen des Wortes "auch" in diesem Satz eine Firma nur einen vernachlässigbaren Prozentanteil kostet.

----------

